# Belly meat tonight



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Caught several nice yellow cats to 10# and 1 6# blue fishing oyster creek near angleton using live shad.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

nice catfish.....


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

nice cats........


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

wtg


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yum Yum Snapper, those sure like some good eating, I can see em sitting on the edge of my plate right now, all golden brown.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice fish!! FISH ON!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yumm. Good for you!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

nice pics of cats thanks for showing.


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Man ohhh Man!!!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Here kitty, kitty, Lol, great catch and sum ol good eatin.


----------

